# Barn door finally done!



## GeorgeS (Aug 4, 2015)

been working on this one a while. All walnut with antique barn door hardware. Pardon the mess as I haven't had time to organize or even clean yet since we just finished the basement. The build thread is here http://woodbarter.com/threads/walnut-barn-door-in-progress.22382/

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 14


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks great George !


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 4, 2015)

Turned out really nice! How can anyone not like walnut! Congrats. Chuck


----------



## TimR (Aug 4, 2015)

I like it George. These seem to be the rage, my wife keeps showing me pics of them in homes.


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you gentleman! It was a fun project to build!!

@Nature Man I agree with you 100%! Love working with walnut.

@TimR Yes sir they are. My wife watches HGTV a bit and my mom is an antiques dealer, when they get together Im in trouble! I have to agree with them though this one was a winner! It added a lot to an otherwise boring hallway.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2015)

Very nice project indeed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Slocum (Aug 4, 2015)

Very Nice !!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2015)

George that came out fantastic!! Very nice job sir.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2015)

That is really sweet George. Love the style of it! I just made 2 barn doors for my daughter's game room, including the hardware.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 4, 2015)

@Wildthings Very cool! Did you forge your own hardware? I'm still working on getting a forge. I have a nice anvil, hammer and tools but haven't spent the $ on the forge yet. Would love to see pics of your work!


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 4, 2015)

George that is really cool! My wife has me working on one also. We opted to paint ours, the walnut is awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @Wildthings Very cool! Did you forge your own hardware? I'm still working on getting a forge. I have a nice anvil, hammer and tools but haven't spent the $ on the forge yet. Would love to see pics of your work!


No forging done! All was fabricated using flat bar and v-pulleys from lawn mowers. I'll start up another thread to show mine


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2015)

George, that is awesome! I love the look of those barn doors, with the coloring of the Walnut yours is out of this world! Tony


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome job! A couple questions... Is there a track at the bottom that keeps them from rubbing the baseboard? Also, do these sit flush with the door opening? Been thinking about doing one in our bedroom in to the master bath to help sell the house haha


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls 
Jonathan - there is usually some type of guide on the bottom. The one I made had a piece of flat bar bent in a "J" shape and screwed to the door frame. The bottom of the door has a channel routed in it the length (width) of the door which the bottom of "J" rides in. The track on the top had stops at both ends to limit the travel of the door. What do you mean flush? When it's closed its the same size of the door frame. When mine is open the leading edge sits flush with the door frame. Distance away from the door frame is determine by how it hangs on the roller track - mine sit about 3/8" away from the door frame - they are by no means as secure as a traditional door yet they can be fitted to be locked


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 4, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls Jonathan, I didn't put a roller at the bottom. If it rubs the baseboard I will add something. Mine site about an inch off the wall, about half inch at the base and an inch up from the floor.


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 4, 2015)

If it rubs I'm going to add one of these on the bottom right side wall. My track dead ends into the wall and a header so it cannot come off the track. Available from Harbor Freight.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2015)

Very cool! I really like the looks of these doors, and walnut is hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks @DKMD !


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow! That looks outstanding, and the walnut has tons of character!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 4, 2015)

Very nice work, George! I had to share this one with my wife, and she agrees that it's awesome. We'd love to do a door like this somewhere in our house sometime.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 4, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @JR Custom Calls Jonathan, I didn't put a roller at the bottom. If it rubs the baseboard I will add something. *Mine site about an inch off the wall*, about half inch at the base and an inch up from the floor.


This is what I was wondering about (to answer your question to me, @Wildthings )... I was trying to figure out if they'd come halfway close to blocking light from one room to another if it were dark, without light spilling around all the gaps. But, I suppose if the door is considerably larger than the door opening, the only place it would be likely to come through would be at the bottom, which most doors will have a gap anyways.


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 4, 2015)

Holy crap, George, it's upside down. 

PS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, at least the perpetrator won't willingly break an entry, seeing this art...



he has windows to do so...so, off you go!


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 5, 2015)

@Sprung Thanks you sir!

@Tom Smart Trust me I wanted it the other way but the boss said she liked the boards running that way. I always check with the boss first! I have been married for 20 years I know what happens if I don't 
.


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 5, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls You are correct, I don't think you would have a ton of light creeping in from the sides just the bottom. My door overlaps the sides, the opening is 5' and the door is 6' wide. These are nice doors though for rooms that don't need privacy. I wouldn't put one of these on a bathroom or master bedroom unless I lived alone and just liked the look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 5, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @JR Custom Calls You are correct, I don't think you would have a ton of light creeping in from the sides just the bottom. My door overlaps the sides, the opening is 5' and the door is 6' wide. These are nice doors though for rooms that don't need privacy. I wouldn't put one of these on a bathroom or master bedroom unless I lived alone and just liked the look.


Yeah, I guess there's no need for privacy in the master bath, since the bedroom door locks, and you have to go through it to access the bath. And, I'm married with 3 kids... I don't really remember what crapping alone feels like anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 5, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls LOL I hear ya on the privacy! I have two girls, 10 and 6. They think nothing of opening up the bathroom door at any time to tell you all about what the other one has done to them! Its terrible to think you need to lock the door to your bedroom or bathroom for fear of being interrupted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 5, 2015)

outstanding job! love that door

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 5, 2015)

Only one opinion counts, George. 

But that door is like one of those fancy jackets, its reversible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 5, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Holy crap, George, it's upside down.
> 
> PS


NO WAY I am sure it is on its side. Turn it 90° .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 5, 2015)

By the way fantastic door! I am NOT showing my wife this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------

